# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  What does this mean? (russian in english letters)

## nice_melons

" u tebia jest doma total sauna? esli net, takda tebia budet pzdc " 
is it something sexual? it was written as a comment on a video of me.

----------


## Ramil

> " u tebia jest doma total sauna? esli net, takda tebia budet pzdc " 
> is it something sexual? it was written as a comment on a video of me.

 Do you have a sauna at your home? If not, you're in trouble. 
(To Russian speakers: I know, I know).

----------


## Zaya

Никогда не слышала «тотал сауна» (всем: в Гугле уже была и поняла, что это).
А сообщение, безусловно, сексуальное. Особенно последнее слово.   ::   Это дело мы автору устроить можем. )))

----------


## nice_melons

> Никогда не слышала «тотал сауна» (всем: в Гугле уже была и поняла, что это).
> А сообщение, безусловно, сексуальное. Особенно последнее слово.    Это дело мы автору устроить можем. )))

 I don't speak/read russian..

----------


## nice_melons

> Originally Posted by nice_melons  " u tebia jest doma total sauna? esli net, takda tebia budet pzdc " 
> is it something sexual? it was written as a comment on a video of me.   Do you have a sauna at your home? If not, you're in trouble. 
> (To Russian speakers: I know, I know).

 "i know, i know" what? Please tell me!  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> "i know, i know" what? Please tell me!

 We know, we know that such a courteous person as *Ramil* couldn't translate "pzdc" (i.e. "pizdets") in any other way than as "trouble". But we know he meaned well (and "pizdets" IS hard to translate).  ::  
The correct  translation was given and there's no point in overloading you with details and nuances. 
But if you are still curious... "Pizdets" is a part of Russian extensive foul language, it's a rather mild one and is not offensive, though (as a lot of other Russian slang/"mat" words) it derives from the "sexual" "mat" word, which means female genitals. 
A quote from the dictionary of Russian "mat":  

> пиздец (m) [pizdec]: Fiasco, the end of it all, something neat. The meaning can be heavily altered by the context.

----------


## nice_melons

> We know, we know that such a courteous person as [b]Ramil.....

 Yes i understand the literal translation is Ramil's answer. The problem is, what does THAT mean?
Zaya said "its certainly sexual"..How is this? 
The question is WHY would I be in trouble? What is the significance of the "total sauna"?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Zaya said "its certainly sexual"..How is this?

 It was a joke (she referred to "pizdets").  

> The question is WHY would I be in trouble? What is the significance of the "total sauna"?

 Do you want us to guess?   ::  "Total sauna" doesn't have any significance except the obvious - a sauna.
The meaning depends on the content of your video.. or most likely it doesn't mean anything. Just a brainless comment.

----------


## Lampada

По-всему это очередной шпион, и это не было адресовано ему.  Зачем мы будем помогать таким?
Закрываю тему.

----------

